# machining for an engine with a cnc machine



## semsemhits (29 مارس 2008)

machining for an engine with a cnc machine



http://semsemhitsonline.blogspot.com/

و اسالكم :1: الدعاء
​


----------



## ابا قدامة (29 مارس 2008)

اخي تاكد من الرابط

مشكوووور


----------



## semsemhits (29 مارس 2008)

اخى ابا قدامة 
بعد ما تدخل اللينك الموجود اعلاة سوف تفتح لك blogger هى دى اللى فيها ال video اضغط على زرار play


بس اهم حاجة يكون عندك مشغل فلاش


----------



## ابا قدامة (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

